# Play JR Smith!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Now I usually give coaches and GMs the benefit of the doubt when it comes to rookie development and bringing along players at the necessary rate. However with Mashburn out for the season, Baron Davis out for 3 weeks, and Magloire out day to day WHY NOT PLAY JR SMITH!!!!!!! We arent going to win these games...hell we probably werent going to in the first place, so why not let JR Smith play 25 minutes a game or something! Whats the big deal your gonna lose till they come back lets help out next year because who knows what we will have then.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

When the Hornets played the Lakers last night I was under the impression that he'd been injured since he wasn't playing, then during a time out I saw him and I thinking to myself, "Byron, why aren't you playing this kid?" The Hornets are already dead in the water for this year so give the kid a chance to start developing early. But Bryon doesn't want to have such an ugly record at the end of the year that he winds up getting fired, so I guess he'll go with the player he feels gives him the best chance to win some games.


----------



## T-Mac_#1 (Nov 25, 2004)

He impressed me in the pre season matches when he got court time, i don't understand why he isn't playing with Davis out.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

That's what I was talking about in the other threads! LET THIS GUY PLAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T-Mac_#1</b>!
> He impressed me in the pre season matches when he got court time, i don't understand why he isn't playing with Davis out.


Same here... he put up 18 against the Kings and it looked like he would be a contender for Rookie of the Year.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I mean Im not throwing out the whole season just yet. But especially while Baron, Magloire, and Garcia are out I dont see why not. A loss while gaining experience for a future star is better than a loss while playing George Lynch and David Wesley the entire game.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Scott better give JR some time tonight against Sac. We need his scoring even though his defense is suspect.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

It's really hard sometimes to understand what the coach thinks


----------



## CAnthony15 (Jun 14, 2003)

i dont understand it either, i think smith is good enough to be in the rookie-sophmore game, maybe even as a starter, but he wont be in it if they dont play him.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Why the hell are they playing Lynch anyway? Let alone starting him when him and JR have around the same stats and Smith plays under 10 minutes a game.

I bet if they give JR Smith 30 mins a game he can avg atleast 15 points a game.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cam*Ron</b>!
> Why the hell are they playing Lynch anyway? Let alone starting him when him and JR have around the same stats and Smith plays under 10 minutes a game.
> 
> I bet if they give JR Smith 30 mins a game he can avg atleast 15 points a game.


lynch is a sf, smith is a sg.
maybe sometime in the next 2-3 years when j.r. steps his defense up he'll be capable of playing the three, until then theres no way.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> 
> lynch is a sf, smith is a sg.
> maybe sometime in the next 2-3 years when j.r. steps his defense up he'll be capable of playing the three, until then theres no way.


it dont matter what position Lynch or Smith play, I'm just saying playing Smith at Center is better than not giving him any experience at all. He would be way more efficient than Lynch so who cares about defense cause it aint like nobody else is playing great D.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

Look at his stats the guy can't shot the damn ball he can only dunk. He won't give you anything in 25ppg.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>2pac</b>!
> Look at his stats the guy can't shot the damn ball he can only dunk. He won't give you anything in 25ppg.


Cant shoot!!! are you serious???

His fg% is so low because he only gets garbage time...

You cant just look at stats to determine young players you have to watch them perform and see them in practice and watch them develop...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

He really can shoot, ever seen him back in his hischool days or at the McDonald's All-Star game?! I saw videos of it and he really did great! Let him play, he won't be worse than Matt Freije or Junior Harrington!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JR Smith is a really good shooter and has great range. He is just young and probably is nervous in the games because hes afraid of getting yanked.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

he played against the bobcats, don't remember how long, but he shot 0-5. I think it's really hard to get into any kind of rhythm with about 8 mins playing time


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> he played against the bobcats, don't remember how long, but he shot 0-5. I think it's really hard to get into any kind of rhythm with about 8 mins playing time


exactly...and I saw the game and he was just jacking up shots toward the end of the half because he knew he had limited minutes...

Except he did miss a close one inside but who doesnt now and then


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Now, with all the injuries, it would be good for JR to have a good game in a victory


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

He played again, but again only for about 10 minutes....he made 2 points on 1-3 shooting, but I'm sure, if he gets as much playing time as Matt Freije or Junior Harrington he will score more points then they do!!!:upset:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> He played again, but again only for about 10 minutes....he made 2 points on 1-3 shooting, but I'm sure, if he gets as much playing time as Matt Freije or Junior Harrington he will score more points then they do!!!:upset:


Well I understand it isnt all about scoring...

Jr Smith can accumulate a lot of turnovers when hes in the game.

Also you have to look at the effect that a young player has on the rest of the offense.

Im all for playin Jr but you cant say just because hed score more than Freije or Harrington that he should play. Plus they arent even the same positions really, especially Freije.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I know that they don't have the same positions, but nevertheless he wouldn't even score more he would have the higher efficiancy!!!! trust me!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

How is Freije's defense? I can't see games in austria, so I want to know


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

JR played 15 minutes and scored 7 points on 2 of 7 shooting. Can someone who saw the game tell us more about him?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jr Smith got extended minutes tonight vs the Sacramento Kings and scored 23 pts!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

J.R. Smith is amazing, another 23pt.game...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Who read the recap on nba.com? 

here 

"Maybe it was something they ate. Smith visited Davis for lunch a few hours earlier - baked ziti for Smith, smoked salmon for Davis - but Davis, a sixth-year Hornet and a two-time All-Star, also gave the 19-year-old rookie some food for thought. 

"I told him to keep his head up," Davis said. "Coach has a lot of love for him, but at the same time, he has to get better. It's not up to the coaches, it's not up to anybody else." 


I love what BD is doing with JR! He's kind of his mentor right now!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> Who read the recap on nba.com?
> 
> here
> ...


Baron is doing a good job motivating him!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

it's funny to see how your fanclub grows after every 20+ performance of JR!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm really glad to see my fanclub growing! PM me to join!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

man, I really hope JR participates in the Slam Dunk Contest, would definately creat some buzz!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im glad he is finally getting some playing time. I really think this will be instrumental in his development. He will be the Hornets premier player in the not to distant future...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Imagine a healthy BD combined with a flashy JR, this would be one of the best backcourts in the league


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Sadly I dont believe we will be seeing to many more years with BD and JR in the lineup together...


----------

